# location deleted



## nvlt43e01@comcast.net (Jan 11, 2008)

Dear tug

This is the first time I have used this, so I am not sure how to proceed. I read about this website in AARP.
My husband and I are looking for a time share/apt. (_details deleted as it constitutes an ad_)
Is there anyone out there who wants to rent one for this time?
thank you

_See explanation of editing in post #3 below.  Karen G_


----------



## pointsjunkie (Jan 11, 2008)

nvlt43e01@comcast.net said:


> Dear tug
> 
> This is the first time I have used this, so I am not sure how to proceed. I read about this website in AARP.
> My husband and I are looking for a time share/apt.  (_details deleted--ad_)
> ...



PM me.that was a good article in AARP.  scottsdale is also nice.


----------



## Karen G (Jan 12, 2008)

Dear Guest,
Welcome to TUG.  There is a specific forum in which to post "rentals wanted" and it is located here:  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=46 .

However, there is a date limitation on that forum (45 days into the future). Other rentals wanted can be posted in the TUG classified.

You may also want to change your BBS name to something other than your email address as you may start to receive a lot of spam by posting your email.

Also, in post #2 the poster says to "PM him"  That means "private message." You can do this by clicking on the poster's name. A drop down box will appear and you can click on private message.

Karen G


----------

